# Dx code for diabetes secondary to alcoholic chronic pancreatitis



## NikkiAragon (Dec 24, 2012)

Help!  I'm wondering how to code for diabetes due to chronic pancreatits due to alcohol? 

I've identified ....

249.0 diabetes, secondary (chemical-induced)(due to chronic condition) without mention of complication

577.1 chronic pancreatits

980.0 toxic effect of alcohol

303.0 alcohol dependence syndrome, unspecified

I *think* these codes may be the ones but ICD-9 always surprises me  Any help would be wonderful!  THANK YOU!


----------



## hewitt (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks fine per the detail given.... 249.0_ requires a fifth digit of 1 or 2.


----------

